# Lowrance question



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I have an I-finder H20 that I have a lakemaster chip in. I'm trying to use the external power cord, but when I use it the power only stays on a few minutes then shuts off. When I turn it back on it doesn't search from the last location we were at it starts at Home. None of this happens when using battery power.


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

You can try contacting Lowrance and ask them. If the problem is the internal electronics they can fix it for around $100. They have parts for internal electronics but not anything else. If you deside not to have it fixed and want longer battery life the new lithium batteries work very well with GPS units.


----------



## drs (Oct 6, 2008)

mi power cord only works right when the bat's are good


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

drs said:


> mi power cord only works right when the bat's are good


Mine works even with or without batteries in it and running on external power cord.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Mine just slows the batt drain.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

